# Great Deals!!!



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Just had to share this. I scored a $300 Coach bag for only 88 DOLLARS!!! :yay: I *love *Ebay!

The handbag is gently used; I would rather have a secondhand real bag than a fake. The government is cracking down on faux bags now where I live.

I love hunting for good deals. My husband loves the way I always find a cheaper way to get clothing items. I have the patience to search Ebay or watch for sales. Recently, my husband needed swimming trunks. I found a pair for $20.00!

One way that I save money on fragrances is buying samples. That way I get a variety for way less cash.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm doing this now for kitchen accessories 

What style of Coach did you get? what's the name of it?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Not too sure. I know it is not from the recent collection.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't see it


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I had got my daughters harp, a 60 dollar harp btw, for 14 dollars on amazon... love ebay and amazon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I had got my daughters harp, a 60 dollar harp btw, for 14 dollars on amazon... love ebay and amazon!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












Totally...between the two, you can always find what you want and at a great price.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one Coach bag. A luxury I allowed myself a couple years ago.

I love how it came in a box...all fancy. haha. I need to get it cleaned.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love Ebay... I am one of those snipers that sit there with a "talking timer" by my side (bought from Ebay -of course)... and bid in the last 5 seconds to win the auction. My normal way of landing the best deals. 

Congrats ! I get all tickled when I get a Hot deal ! :smthumbup:


----------

